# Datei Download Fenster



## VanceAnce (7. Jan 2013)

hallo bin programmier "wiedereinsteiger"    nach ein paar jahren 

und möchte ein kleines applet schreiben, mit dem ich eine .txt erstelle oder .xml und diese dann download bar bereitstelle - also nach dem erstellen so ein nettes fenster "speichern unter" kommt

habe bereits wieder geschafft 2 kleine applets zu erzeugen und diese bei einem gratis hoster online zu stellen - und sie in meinen blog integriert


aber ich habe keine ahnung nach welchen begriffen ich nach hilfe suchen kann :rtfm: - bzw. ob das geht - und wenn - wie ??

beii google und forum suche wenn man begriffe wie "java" und "download fenster/window" eingibt das da nichts tolles kommt


-> muss ich die .txt hosterseitig vorher speichern - oder wie läuft das ab ?

wenn ich lokal ein kleines programmchen laufen hab das mir ne .txt ausgibt - geb ich ja meistens einfachheitshalber gleich nen pfad an wo die datei gespeichert wird 


wäre für hinweise nach was ich googlen - suchen kann dankbar bzw. noch dankbarer für ein kleines code snippet, welches das gleich zeigt.


danke


----------



## SlaterB (7. Jan 2013)

'java applet dowload file'
könnte ein Begriff sein, aber muss es gerade Applet sein?

in jedem Fall ein relativ komplexes seltenes Thema, habe ich z.B. noch nicht gemacht, kann mich an keinen Forum-Thread dazu erinnern,
mal eben als Einsteiger nicht gerade das Richtige


----------



## VanceAnce (7. Jan 2013)

hm ok - lol ... jetzt komm ich mir bischen doof vor..........da kam gleich halbwegs wa passendes und ich probier da minutenlagn umher ......danke erstmal

falls auch wer irgendwann mal sucht - ich probier jetzt mal mit dem herum - und versuchs zu vereinfachen 

mal testweise .txt hosterseitig und per button auf applet dieses dann mit dem gewohnten download fenster bereit zu stellen 

Java Applet Download File - Stack Overflow



bzw. gibts vl eine einfacher variante - an die ich noch nicht gedacht habe ???:L

wh wäre javascript oder ähnliches in diesem fall einfacher, kenn mich damit aber nicht so aus 

und dieses dann bei blogger einzubinden ist glaub ich sogar mit kentnissen nicht so leicht


----------



## tröööt (7. Jan 2013)

normalerweise gilt der grundsatz : damit ein applet zugriff auf den client bekommt muss es signiert sein ...
es gibt jedoch seit java 5 die möglichkeit in einem applet mit hilfe der jnlp-api direkt nach bestimmten rechten zu fragen ohne ein applet signieren zu müssen ... näheres dazu findet sich im sun-tut ...

allerdings ist mir der sinn noch nicht ganz klar geworden ...

du hast ein applet mit dem man ein file erstellen / editieren und dann speichern kann ? also einen simplen editor ? ... die frage : WOZU ? jedes windows hat "notepad" an board ... und unter MAC wirds auch n standard geben .. und unix nutzen viele VIM oder anderes ...

mit sowas muss man nicht noch seine zeit verschwenden ...


----------



## VanceAnce (7. Jan 2013)

hm ok - werd mir wohl eher ne andere lösung suchen - klingt doch für einen wiedereinstieg bischen schwer


ne - keinen simplen editor 

ich hab ein paar auswahlmöglichkeiten  - verschiedenen dropboxen - genau gesagt 

anhand von meiner auswahl wird ein file generiert - .txt oder .xml - je nach auswahl

und dieses file sollte dann der user gleich als download haben 


einfach lokal hab ich es ja schon - darum wärs jetzt einfach - "zach" ein applet daraus - und fertig


das wär der sinn dahinter


----------



## tröööt (7. Jan 2013)

hmm ... gut .. ich verstehs irgendwie nicht ... aber wenn die daten statisch sind ... also nur von auswahl eines FORM abhängen ... dann bau das in HTML nach und häng auf dem server ein backend wie PHP dran ... zu mal du mit nem Applet den "speichern" / "download" dialog eh nicht triggern kannst sondern dir selbst einen basteln müsstest ...


----------



## VanceAnce (7. Jan 2013)

hm ja hab befürchtet das ich da mein nettes programm nicht einfach so schnell umbastln kann ..... hm dann lass ich es wohl eher 

denn mit html hab ich nur wenig erfahrung und php hab ich mich nur mal ne stunde gespielt und ne uhr und kalender selbst gebastelt

also beginner stufe 0


----------



## tröööt (7. Jan 2013)

na poste doch mal code ... vielleicht fällt irgendwem doch noch was ein ...


----------



## VanceAnce (7. Jan 2013)

hm der code wäre ja eigentlich egal - 

der wichtige teil wäre einfach nach dem flushen der letzten zeilen und beeden das "speichern unter" fenster aufrufen anstatt 
sie bei statisch einfach unter nem pfad zu speichern (lösung atm lokal)

ich probier einfach bisschen rum


----------



## tröööt (7. Jan 2013)

naja .. du kannst zwar [japi]JFileChooser[/japi] nutzen um einen "speichern unter" dialog anzuzeigen ... aber den speicher-code musst du selbst schreiben ...

der browser kann nur daten speichern die entweder vom server mit "application/octet-stream" kommen oder die er im cache hat ... aus nem applet herraus geht das einfahc nicht !


----------

